# SlingShot Monica Naranjo



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

As all you know , my design are based on and inspirited on an artist or singer , so this time this one is inspirited about this Spanish Singer ... This beauty was made with chechen and maple ... I hope you enjoy...

Please visit the full album with pictures about the process, here

Regards

JOS

www.facebook.com/LaResorteraMexico


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That is one thick, heavily sculpted piece of work!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

:bowdown:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice ergo shape!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Great shape!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I look SO forward to seeing those pictures of beautiful women next to a new thread, because I know our friend Jos has sculpted an equally gorgeous slingshot that he's shared inside, & this is no exception!

Another stunner, Jos! You've really outdone yourself on this one, no doubt! The two tones play very well off of each other; it looks as attractive as I'm sure it's a dream to hold. There's something extremely satisfying about gripping this design...it really does just "melt" into you, almost as if it was with you since birth!

Also, I very much appreciate the fact that the "default setting" for your work is right-hand hold; this seems very rare..I shoot with both, & it's just nice to have a dedicated right-hand ergo.

As always, top shelf work, friend! Thank you kindly for sharing!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que gusto ver que sigas haciendole ruido al chicharrón mi Jos.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow a real beauty again i love that design...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Lacumo said:


> That is one thick, heavily sculpted piece of work!


Thanks for your comment bro .. This one is thick and super ergonomic !! the grip is awesome and the comfort is really remarkable ... regards !


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Y+shooter said:


> :bowdown:


HAHAHAHA thanks Sr.. Regards !!! :wave:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> Nice ergo shape!


The ergo is always the most important in my designs !!! Saludos !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Great shape!!


Man !! I love your avatar!! this USA map in the PorkChopSling is really nice .... thanks for your comment !! Regards !! JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I look SO forward to seeing those pictures of beautiful women next to a new thread, because I know our friend Jos has sculpted an equally gorgeous slingshot that he's shared inside, & this is no exception!
> 
> Another stunner, Jos! You've really outdone yourself on this one, no doubt! The two tones play very well off of each other; it looks as attractive as I'm sure it's a dream to hold. There's something extremely satisfying about gripping this design...it really does just "melt" into you, almost as if it was with you since birth!
> 
> ...


Friend !!! Is really nice always read your comments !! ...

Thanks for your compliments, it always makes me feel that my work is well...!!!

I hope you're enjoying Monica´s syster !! remember try to share some pics ! ... Best Regards !!

JOS

Best regards !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Chepo69 said:


> Que gusto ver que sigas haciendole ruido al chicharrón mi Jos.


Mi estimado mentor !! siempre un orgazmiko gusto leerte ... y ya sabes lo que me encanta tirar chopo y cacahuate por aquí con los güerejos !! igual y algún día antes de morir se me hace que me cuelguen alguna medalla !! jajaja

Te mandan saludos los changos peludos ...

JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Outlaw said:


> Wow a real beauty again i love that design...


Man ... thanks a lot for follow my work !!! a placer read your comments !!! Regards !

JOS


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding work, very well done!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Dr J said:


> Outstanding work, very well done!


 Thanks Dr !!! regards !!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Jos, I´m thrilled about this beauty!

Take care!

Luke


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Ragpicker said:


> Hi Jos, I´m thrilled about this beauty!
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Luke


heeey my good friend !!

Thanks for you comment !! It´s always a placer read you !!

Nice day for you and your family !

Best Regards !!

JOS


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Very nice work! Looks beautiful, as well as comfortable. Truly a functional work of art!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

another beauty queen !!!

cheers


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

JUSTJOB said:


> Very nice work! Looks beautiful, as well as comfortable. Truly a functional work of art!


That´s the important buddy !! the functionality !! that´s the main intention in my design ! thanks a lot for your comment !

Regards

JOS


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

leon13 said:


> another beauty queen !!!
> 
> cheers


Hey man !! nice to read your comment here !! thanks for always be there !!! I really appreciate that .. !

Best Regards

JOS


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Again a very confortable shooter, looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> Again a very confortable shooter, looks awesome :thumbsup:


Thanks buddy !!! really comfortable !!! you are right !!! regards !!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

That's not to be overlooked, it must feel great  very nice photos on faceb**k too, regards mr.teh !


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> That's not to be overlooked, it must feel great  very nice photos on faceb**k too, regards mr.teh !


Hey Mr.Teh !! Thanks to visit us in FB !!! ... You are welcome to share with us your photos there too, from you to all Mexico!! ... Regards !


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful contrasting colours in a truly stunning piece of functional artwork. Looks as though it would be really comfortable to shoot.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

JUSTJOB said:


> Very nice work! Looks beautiful, as well as comfortable. Truly a functional work of art!


Hey buddy !! Thanks for your comment !! It is really comfortable !! that´s is the main goal in my designs ! thanks for put attention on it ... Regards !


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola Maestro , otro Bellezón , me refiero a la Naranjo ,  ,

Excelente Brother . :wave:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> Hola Maestro , otro Bellezón , me refiero a la Naranjo ,  ,
> 
> Excelente Brother . :wave:


Verdad que es linda .... ??  ....

Esa Mónica me pone loco !! jajajajaja :naughty: 

Saludos Tío !!!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd like to feel this one in my hand. Your artistic ability is only matched by the beauty of the subject!
Sharing is caring.

Thnx,Mike


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

AmmoMike said:


> I'd like to feel this one in my hand. Your artistic ability is only matched by the beauty of the subject!
> Sharing is caring.
> 
> Thnx,Mike


Thanks for your comment Mike , I work hard thinking in the ergonomic functionality !! and the beauty came in second place ... ! Regards ..


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

FishDoug said:


> Beautiful


Thanks bro !! Regards !


----------



## Erickol (Jan 28, 2014)

Dude, she's a beauty.... and the muse isn't bad looking either. I checked out the photo album. Man, you know how to pick em!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Erickol said:


> Dude, she's a beauty.... and the muse isn't bad looking either. I checked out the photo album. Man, you know how to pick em!


Thank for your comment bro !! and thanks a lot for watch the pics !! That means a lot for me !! Thanks !! Regards ....


----------

